# Call me crazy - Pics added!!!!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So I have come to the conclusion that I am crazy~~~ :help: 

I have taken in 3 bottle babies that I was going to keep for a friend for the weekend as she was having surgery today. The babies were born on the 28th. They are my Joe Dirt's first babies, but as of right now they are not registered. I figured - oh they are bucklings - I already have 2 bucks - I won't get attached - HAHAHA :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: Fat Chance!

I had decided before I even left her house, that I was going to purchase one of them - then I got home and thought about it, and I think that I am going to purchase all 3! I have sent her an email saying that I wanted to buy all of them. So what do I do with 5 bucks now - - - - - :dance: :shrug:  

So yes - I am becoming a buck horder!!! LOL! So if anyone needs a buck - send them my way! LOL!!!

I will post pics of dam, sire, and all 3 boys later tonight! The dam looks exactly like my billy on my webpage (the dam is billy's mom) Joe Dirt is the sire - you all know my mullet man (he is also listed on my webpage) the three bucklings are 1.) tri colored with a beautiful medium brown/light brown and white face, mostly white belly band area - one small dark brown patch on his back - and medium/light brown back end. 2.) black and white 3.) alot like billy but black caped with very dark brown back half.

I am planning on registering all 3 of them with AGS.

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Call me crazy*

LOL I would probably be a buck hoarder too but I have parents to keep that in check


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Call me crazy*

I couldn't believe that my hubby was ok with me keeping one of the bucklings - he just doens't know that I want to keep all of them - LOL!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Call me crazy*

LOL I tried to get another buck. My mom asked me, "What are you going to do with two pygmy bucks?" My reply...breed them to the pygmy goats. DUH. :sigh: it was a no go though. The buck I wanted was pretty, all white. :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Call me crazy*

I think you are all gone crazy. :shocked: I have two now and I will be keeping Tucker (maybe) as a buck. They tare down all the fences. I am not real sure about keeping Tucker :shrug: only because already he jumps up about 3-1/2 feet to get in the hay feeder. He doe it now like it is no problem at all. For some reason this doe always has bucks that jump.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Call me crazy*

Here are the pics.

I might have the black and white one sold already. I am definately keeping the light colored tri - but the other dark tri, I am not sure yet if I will sell him later or not - we will watch him as he grows.

Please tell me what you all think so far. They were born on the 28th of January.

http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii28 ... h/Oreo.jpg

http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii28 ... gopher.jpg

http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii28 ... aramel.jpg

These are just quick ones that I took tonight


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I love the darker buckskin! He is really pretty!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

They are adorable! One question: are you breeding them to registered does? If so, take a look at thier dam's and grandam's udders.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They are all really pretty! Do you have pics of their dam?


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison you nutsy girl. :lol:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

The pic that I have right now of the dam - she is not uddered up, but I have seen her with an udder from her previous set of quads and it looked real high and tight. I am going to ask for a copy of the dams' pedigree so that I can look her up also.

I will let you know what I find out.

I just fed them their late afternoon bottle - and I just love these guys! Even my hubby seems to like them which is amazing! They were in the house running around - jumping on the couch and just having a good time.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison I left you an offline message on yahoo.

nothing cuter then kids - hehe playing in the house


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Let me tell you, they are WAY tooo cute to resist!!!!


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

I think someone's got a case of baby fever...lol. Gotta keep them all. I can't talk of course, we've got 4 bucks and 8 does (plus 3 bucklings and a doeling). Adorable though - very sweet


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That is very possible - bona fide~~~

Well the deal to sell the black and white fell through but that is ok! They were looking for a buck for right now to purchase and use for breeding immediately - but I think I earned a future customer because of the info I gave her.

I am having so much fun with these bottle babies - and so is hubby - he was making a grain feeder for them and some other things - yet they are only 3 weeks old tommorrow. I should have more of my own babies coming within the next couple weeks. My twins I would say will be born within the next 2 weeks, and then I have a single that will be here within a month.

I am going to have babies everywhere - lets hope for does for everyone else!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison, I know how hard it is to resist those boys!! I would love to get another buck and right now it's so tempting to keep the little tri-color that Chief gave me, I already had an offer for him as a buck! Good thing your dear hubby is sooo understanding!


----------

